# black and choc fox



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi all

i am after any advice on what i can use to get my black and choc fox
does preg without killing / spoiling the line as the buck will not do his job no matter how many time i take him out for a few days and put him back

paul


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Chinchilla can be used as a very careful outcross to black fox, but it's better if you have a tan-based (A/at) chinchilla as opposed to a white-bellied chinchilla (Aw/Aw).


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I wouldn't use chinchilla, that is a very cool gene true, but very annoying to have keep cropping up if you don't want it.
And I have been told its hard to get rid of once its in there.

If you have any good self black bucks use them, then save the best tan son. Thats what i'd do anyways =o)

Willow xx


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi

thats what i was going to do willow dragon
i just wanted a second opinion

cheers


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

More than welcome dear 

I love your mice, if you ever have any spare satins one day, chuck em my way! LOL

Willow xx


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi willow dragon

i always have some spares avail to the right people
i may add lol
were have you seen my mice ??

i am always on msn [email protected]
if you ever want a chat

paul


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I've seen pics on here, and wasn't it you that Leigh got a bunch of mice from the other day?
Apologies if i'm wrong, but i'm sure she said harlequin stud.

Willow xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

But black fox has chinchilla in it anyway? I think I'm misunderstanding something...


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi there

yes thats right it was me i guess you was at the enfield show were
i sent them

paul


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup I was there... lol

Those cream satins were to die for, I especially loved the buck, he was so handsome! And the Argente were GORGEOUS 

Willow xx


----------



## harlequin stud (Dec 20, 2009)

hi willow dragon

well if you fancy doing a swap of any mice
sometime in the future then give us a shout as i have
a mate that comes to enfield

what types do you keep and what will you have avial next ??

paul


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

How about getting your buck a nice smoking jacket and cravat; providing your does with a few items from Agent Provocateur; laying on some champagne and oysters and piping in a little of Serge Gainsbourg's 'Je t'aime' into the cage - or am I going about this mouse breeding business all wrong!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Mice like Barry White... 

The only varieties I am breeding at the moment are pale self satins and lilacs, but i have had problems over and again with my satins and my lilacs are only just getting onto gen2 and I had to start from scratch due to it being an unpopular variety, so I really don't have anything I can part with right now!

My lilac lines are sorted in my head, but i will really need more mice to supplement my satin lines in the months to come.
Unfortunately I am working over the next couple of show dates, but I will be able to get to the Summer Cup in July at Enfield.

Wxx


----------

